# RESCUE: Lacrosse, WI- RESOLVED!



## Maureen Las (Aug 14, 2007)

We had (have) an entire litter of buns surrendered to us in May when they werejust a few months old. Someone named them after the planets ..Earth, Venus and Mercury are the girls Pluto, Saturn and Jupiter are the boys. 

Venus, who was the first one adopted was returned to us last week. I had talked to the adopters several weeks prior to them surrendering her. 

They sounded like good, caring bunny parents and said that Venus (re-named Lily) was a terror. She growled bit and scratched everytime she was handled. 

I tried to talk to them about her age (adolescent) and the fact that she was most likely going through "a phase" and that they may want to just wait it out. 

Apparently the girl had had a bunny who liked being handled prior to this one and just didn';t want a "difficult" pet. 


Well..I talked to the kennel manager today and apparently she Venus( aka. Lily)growled and was slightly difficult with a few staff over the weekend 
She is considered "Unadoptable" unless I can somehow work with her to alter or behavour or
put her on my rabbit websites and find a rabbit saavy person who would be willing to adopt her. 
I brought her home today and I will say this much
the caretakers at the shelter (myself included) that are rabbit saavy have no problems handling her but the ones that are not do.

of course I will see what kind of personality emerges while she is here.
Since she has been spayed by the prior adopter the fee for adoption is only $15.00 and a good application meaning that the shelter will check as to whether your dogs, cats are licensed and up- to date on shots etc. They will call vets and check to see if you are a good pet owner. 

Now I will post a picture of the 6 month "monster"


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 14, 2007)

Doesn't she look ferocious?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh my. What a lovely girl.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 14, 2007)

She 's gorgeous...probably part lop and part english spot although the circles around her eyes are on the blonde side


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 14, 2007)

Awwwwwwww, ears!!!

Good luck, Angieluv. I'm sure with time and love she will bea total sweetie!


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## MsBinky (Aug 14, 2007)

Awwww I would love to take this cutie home! I don't mind a 'difficult' bunny! She is soooooooooooooo precious. Lilya would suit her more. I wish I was in the states


----------



## Haley (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow she is beautiful!

I hope you are able to work with her or find someone to take her home. Shes looks precious.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 14, 2007)

Too bad I'm in Texas and she's there.....'cause I'd bunnynap her and bring her here in a heartbeat - she's a cutie.

I'm betting she just needs some love....

Peg


----------



## cmh9023 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Maureen,

That's stinks that she was labeled "unadoptable". That's justwhat they said about my little Vivienne. The only time she's ever bitten me is when I don't get my fingers away from her Craisin fast enough  

Could you do a training session for the shelter staff? It could include things like how to hold a bun (maybe they could practice with you); stages of their life and how they are likely to behave during each, i.e. spayed vs. unspayed; adolescence; why they may seem aggressive in some circumstances such as at the shelter; etc. Just a thought. She is so cute. I sure hope they have a change of heart about her. Remind them that Vivienne turned out to be just fine. Is she at your house or are you working with her at the shelter?

Cara


----------



## naturestee (Aug 14, 2007)

:yeahthat: And tell them that Oberon turned out well too, and is great with kids and developmentally disabled kids to boot!


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 14, 2007)

The shelter is concerned about adopting out pets that are friendly and social.. this kind of thinking isn't specific to the rabbits. 
The people that surrendered her are really the ones that have created the biggest stigma for her. I think that they kept her in the kind of cage sold for a rabbit at a pet store...sort of like a large guinea pig type cage. I'm fairly sure that it would be difficult getting any rabbit in and out of that. I know they were told by another caretaker to get her a large cage.
if she stays "nice" here then hopefully she will be able to go back to the shelter and be adopted out.

I KNOW that she would be fine with someone who knows rabbits and loves them for the way they are instead of what someone wants the rabbit to be.

I have a feeling that once she is here with me that her naughty behaviour wILL probably resurface and then I will know what we are dealing with.
Anyway I still hope that someone on RO might want to adopt her because I lnow then that she will be in good hands.

like Oberon (no I didn't know he was a therapy rabbit)
and Viviene Violet .......Cara..you don't give yourself enough credit for the way things turned out for her.
I will post more pics later as I don't think those pictures do her justice.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 14, 2007)

She's adorable. And that's sad. Good luck with her!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm with Peg!! She just needs love. 

Reminds me of BarryBear who was on the euth list at shelter. He took a chunk outta my hand and I still have the scar. From theinstant it profusely bled and I held him firm "bonding like a fool" at that moment, I made up my mind. He's coming home with me as a foster... as he sure as *#%@ won't last long here.Barry boy (in the avatar, Karla's sweetie)was licking and kissing my hand a few weeks after he departed the shelter and spent one-on-one time gradually learning to trust.Plus thegol'dang white-tipped nose HAND BITER, BOXER, GROWL LUNGING beast reminded me of our other sweet Dutch boy. Underneath, I knew Barry wasn't a werewolf hand-cropping bun. He lived with a pit bull for a time. Woulda rabbit get defensivefor that reason?

He was brought to the shelter after the owner who purchased him from Petland at Eastertime unexpectantly moved out, leaving her roommates behind with the RABBIT. :X The roommates surrendered him. He still has bouts of mistrust, from his early beginnings, although Karla andBarryBoy give me a face-washing every nite!

Cara's got good ideas on things to try with the shelter non-rabbit savvy staff. They most likely have fast-moving hands, and predator smells a plenty on their clothing. The little misunderstood gal will readily detect human body language and react.

Oh how I wish more fosterhomes were available in this area. Please keep us posted Maureen on how "the monster" transforms once removed from the shelter atmosphere. Gratefully the shelter has YOU there -- and the understanding kennel manager -- 


TF Julie, SRR

Yup, Oberon, Vivienne, lots of names can be added here! ditto on Peg's input.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 15, 2007)

Head pets to the boys still remaining.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 15, 2007)

So far she is angelic.

The people that adopted her seemed very nice and caring......................yet I would like to think that there was something about their environment that created this in her.
She hasn't settled in here yet so maybe it will come out later when she is comfortable but so far she lets me pet her, hold her etc ..very sweet ..just like she was when she left the shelter a few months back.

What is really strange is that her 2 sisters ,Earth and Mercury were spayed last week and I took them back to the shelter today from my home .Right now she is in the crate that her sisters were in this AM

They are very cute also but a brownish color which I guess somepeople find less attractive?? (the color of my rabbit Beau ) so they have not yet been adopted. 

They are to be adopted as a pair because they have been together so long . This is Venus aka. Lily's sisters


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 15, 2007)

She looks more like an Amelia; she needs a softer-sounding name. Say the word Venus fast eight times. It sounds threatening. I hope youchange her name,


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 15, 2007)

Her newnameis Lily but you're right about Venus..the names of the others were ridiculous tooand I had nothing to do with naming them.
"Our boss" named them after the planets and we all hated it but couldn't change it


Even the vet told me he had never encountered a pet named "Earth"
As if thesepoor little creatures don't have it bad enough living their firstmonths in a shelter..they have to be saddled with terrible names too


----------



## somedaii (Aug 15, 2007)

Mercury isn't horrible.. and instead of 'Earth', you could call her Gaia.

i actually really like the name Gaia... of course, i've also been called a hippie once or twice. 
-sabrina


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 15, 2007)

What area are you in?


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 15, 2007)

La Crosse Wi..which is very southwest Wi on the Mississippi river bordering Iowa and south east Minnesota


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 15, 2007)

angieluv, They are adorable too. I know whatcha mean about bunns with brunette haircolor.The agouti fur. 

Plain brown, black, white seem to stay longer because of their hair shade. Whether in rescue or shelters. Wecherish the cottontails in our yard so much, so an agouti coloredkiddo has all the binky traits of their wild brethren.

RegardingBG & Cuddles the*abandoned* adults, my hubby asked, "how do you tell the difference between a cottontail and a domestic?" Well, Cuddles' white tipped paw was an easy callout. When he saw Marietta the white rabbit pulling a banana peel from a garbage sack, it became more apparent these were outcasts!! BG has the Mac truck look w/more compact face. Cuddles has a dutch look. I stare at all the plain rabbits in the avatars. 

Hooray for the name suggestions coming in! :inlove:Gaia.

Am sending good thoughts the brown ones, and monster-ette (Emmy?) will find guardians. We are equally enchanted by those from Angela's shelter. Hope theyALL will be given a chance and live LONG and LOVED lives.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 15, 2007)

Is that the Impact glueless flooring, sold at Menard's?


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 15, 2007)

I have not been able to respond on this site since this AM..don't know if its the web or the site???


Anyway ..Julie...yes that is the flooring from Menard's that I learned about from Angela. It is really great rabbit flooring because the little ridges in the finish give the rabbits traction.I think Angela has the darker color.

I also wanted to say that I am not getting ANY negative behavour from Lily. I am sort of surprised about this. I had her out to exercise in a really large area and she ran around doing binkies and was just too cute for words. She also lets me pet her. 
We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 15, 2007)

in full gallop


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 15, 2007)

the end of a binky


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 15, 2007)

She is darling!! Love those airplane ears, LOL. Give her kisses for me, ok?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks,angieluv angel. I'll keep this in mind. Especially Lily's angelic behavior. 

If there's a way she can join a fosterhome in the SRR network and eventually be adopted through rescue assistance, that'd be terrific. 'Til then all the visuals bring smiles and hope.

Nice to see you posting gentle giants. (I run short of time to read every topic...) Currently doing some rescue-shelter communicationas several prospective adopters are looking for particular sizes of neutered/spayed kids to consider adopting. Knowing lots on each fuzzbops' personalitymakes a good match-up. t/c.

Lily knows the loving hands of Maureen.:sunshine:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 16, 2007)

aww she is so adorable! i love hear ears!:inlove:


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 16, 2007)

I am perplexed


This bunny is perfectly sweet but does not like to be held for more than a moment (totally normal)

I am thinking of asking the shelter to post her on the website but have people go through me.

I think there must have been some issues with the adopters because the only thing I am being with her is respectful.

I can't see any issues with her at all.................I'd love her myself but I know I don't have room 

unless I foster her for Julie if something occurs where her life is in danger.

just an idea


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 19, 2007)

The shelter is hesitating over placing her back on pet-finder :grumpy:
I've got to find an home for her myself so I called the people who adopted her brother and they may possible consider her ..they'll call me


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 19, 2007)

If I could bond her with Gabriel maybe I could keep her myself but I"m really getting too many to give them the proper amount of attention


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 19, 2007)

It must be fairly obvious that I'm trying to seduce someone on the forum with her cuteness.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 19, 2007)

poor thing...i hope she finds a home soon! she's adorable with those airplane ears!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 20, 2007)

Or we could try posting her photo on the SRR listings... Julie


----------



## Haley (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh I wish someone would see her gorgeous pics and fall in love. She is just beautiful.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh isn't she the most cutest little thing?!

Fingers crossed that she can find someone to love her forever

cheryl


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm in love :inlove:I keep checking this thread to see if she finds a good home. Ok she is lil Lilyia to me right now :whistling:bunny19


----------



## Butterfinger (Aug 21, 2007)

So...I just read this thread now.... 

She sounds like a little darling  She just prefers not to be handled. You gotta give the girl some space, jeez. 
I would loooove to take her if she lives anywhere near me (I'm in Portland, Oregon now, not Washington like my name thing says). I only have one rabbit, so there's lots of space. (And I could possibly bond her to Butter if she'd have it)
~Diana and Butter


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 21, 2007)

She's in south west Wi. on the border of south east MN and Iowa. I think that she would be easy to bond as I have tried several of my male bunnies with her and she has been very receptive to all of them .

I wish so much that you were not so far away. 
I think that I just found out how she should not be handled. 

I usually place her in an extremely large pen in my upstairs living room ..it is almost the size of the room. I place a hidey place, toys water food and blankets in there and she just binkies all over. I spend a lot of time sitting in the pen with her and she is used to me , crawls around on me and lets me pet her . I leave her in the pen for hours sometimes and when it is time to take her back to the cage I just swoop her up and take her back with no incident.

We are having a technican to the house today to fix the satellite dish on the roof so I couldn't let her out yet today. 
Her cage (large dog airline crate) is inmy huge bathroom and today while I was taking bath I thought I would open the door and let her explore the bathroom. 
When I was ready to leave I had to grab her to put her back. She wasn't ready as she hadn't been out long enough..she tried to bite my hand (not hard) so I moved her so she couldn't reach it. 
I think this is the type of problem the people that surrendered her had. 
They probably had her out a short time and then grabbed her to go in and she proceeded to rebel against it. 

I think this problem is basically easy to handle if she is given her own space and allowed enough time out. 

She doesn't respond well at all to quick movements. ..otherwise she is a sweetie.
I have let Julie name her so her new name is EmmyLee


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## we3pnuts (Aug 21, 2007)

AHHHH I WANT HER!!! :heartbeat::inlove::heartbeat:

I know exactly where you are and I'm not "that" far.

She sounds just like my Diamond. I already love her personality. I'm not sure if I'm ready for two tho. Diamonds not spayed yet and I need to wait for that, UGH!!

She is sooo cute :bunnyheart


----------



## Butterfinger (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that is pretty far away :?

I wish I could travel that far, but I really don't think I can do it (Especially since college is starting soon) 
Good luck on getting someone closer to your area


----------



## naturestee (Aug 21, 2007)

If you are really interested, you could always have her flown out. Maherwoman and others have had that done before. It's too bad we don't have many members across the western states, it's really hard to set up a bunny train in that direction.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 21, 2007)

the shelter requires the whole family to meet the animal prior to the adoption (sometimes exceptions are made for ex. a child away at college, a man who is a truckdriveretc.)..yes, this would even be required for an endangered animal


----------



## Butterfinger (Aug 21, 2007)

I've never flown a rabbit/ had a rabbit flown anywhere before :? It seems like it would be very expensive and might traumatize the rabbit... (I'd be worried about the engine noise giving her a heart attack)


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 24, 2007)

***Fosterers save Lives!***

*angieluv* will temporarily look after her until her forever home can be found. Thank you to everyone who followed this thread. EmmaLee is now a SRR rescue bunny. 

You can bookmark her Petfinder link if you wish, and let prospective adopters know about RO. Our SRR adoption fee is $30. Perhaps she'll fall in love with a bachelor boy orbring smiles toa rabbit-savvy human very soon.

Julie. SRR / s.e. WIsconsin 

http://www.soulmaterabbitrescue.petfinder.com


----------



## cmh9023 (Aug 24, 2007)

You guys are great! She is very, very cute. I wish I could do something, but I'm at my max. V.V. is still in my room so I already feel like I'm not spending enough time with each bunch. My poor little Buster is in need of a girlfriend, but I'm overloaded on girls already...Pej and V.V.Pej is too unpredictable and Vivienne is no where near "tame" yet. She snuck into their room last night and it didnt go well...haha  Again, you guys are the best! If there is any way I can help, let me know,

Cara


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 24, 2007)

I am very very happy that Julie (treasured friend) has accepted EmmaLee into Soulmate rabbit Rescue. Because she has been signed over to Julie's network she no longer has to be returned to life in a cage at the shelter.
She will stay with me in southwest Wi for now.
I have tried several of my male rabbits with her and I think that she isan easy bond as she like ALL of them although only Rudy and Gabriel like her.

She doesn't like to be held for long but she loves to be petted and loves to run around the very large pen in my living room doing binkies and just generally having fun.
She needs a bunny person, someone who is sensitive to her.and she will make a great companion.

Being so young she has a lot of time ahead of her and if treated well will certainly turn into a potential little princess.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 26, 2007)

More pics of the "princess" later today..why am I still up ???

She's getting even livelier and I have to cut her nails: they are like little needles. 

How can I try to cut her nails when I am trying so hard to establish trust with her?


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 26, 2007)

The Flying Bun......


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 26, 2007)

Resting......


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you so much, Cara. There may be another time you can help with transport.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 10, 2007)

THANKS A MILLION to Angieluv, Haley, Naturestee -- everyone who can possibly help or circulate word on our rescue intentions.

Angieluv and I met in Tomah, WI, this past Saturday. Emmalee is a jumper, reports her "new mom" this morning. Emmy's new mom hopes to bond Emma' with Shamrock, an absolutely adorable English Spot mix boy adopted from a Wisconsin shelter approx. one year of age. Angieluv and I tried to capture some pics of the dating session.

Perhaps this thread will have a RESOLVED tag in a few more weeks? Once photos come in from EmmaLee's new mom.

SRR Julie

Those flying bun ears made her leap over the gate to be with her new beau!


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 10, 2007)

I"m really glad that she's doing well with Margi and Shamrock. 

She may have jumped the fence once here but I thought she got out from a place where the plastic is cracked. I thought she was too small to jump that far.

Anyway if she wants to be with Shamrock that is really a good sign. 


I know that she's in a really good place but I do miss her. 

I never did get a picture of them in thebonding session because I was trying to get them both... and EmmaLee kept moving around.

Anyway I sure hope that everything works out well with her really nice new mom and Shamrock


----------



## naturestee (Sep 10, 2007)

She has a new home? Yay! I hope the bonding works out!


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 11, 2007)

The woman that is planning on adopting her has 3 other rabbits.2 are from rescues and 1 of them was a stray. She successfully bonded one male-female pair but the bonded male absolutely hates Shamrock (the remaining male) who is a loppy english spot X that resembles EmmaLee. The plan is to bond EmmaLee with Shamrock as he is so lonely that he grooms a stuffed animal. Margi (the adopter) places the female in with Shamrock every other night so that he won't be so lonely.

Shamrockis a submissive little boy and EmmaLee is bolder so it may work out! I hope ! I hope!


----------



## Haley (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh my gosh! I knew she was going to be listed through SRR, but I had no clue she had a potential home!

Im praying it all works out. Great work Julie and Maureen. I'll be praying we can write "resolved" on this thread as well.

Another bun who may not be here today if it werent for you guys.

*hugs*


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 27, 2007)

Margi , the lady that adopted Emmalee has been e-mailing both Julie and i with her progress with bonding EmmaLee with Shamrock.

They bonded almost totally within a week and she sent pics. 

How can I get a picture from an e-mail on this site?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 30, 2007)

There are photos of EmmaLee (and her darling man Shamrock) - provided by Margi on the Soulmate Beginnings page, accessible from our SRR Newsletter. 

To save time, here's the direct link: EmmaLee and Shamrock are the last entry of snugglebutt photos as I type. http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/SoulmateBeginnings.html

Maureen: What a wonderful new binkytrail you provided for Venus/Lily/snugglegirl EmmaLee!! ~ Bunny love is grand.

Many cheers to everyone you care for.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 30, 2007)

Thankyou Julie

That newletter is so great
All the buns with happy endings !!

But I have to say that EmmaLee and Shamrock are like an e-harmony .com commericial..... "they meet on the deepest level of committment"


For all of us who are discouraged with bonding this teaches us that there is such a thing as an "easy" bond"
Thanks Julie for taking her in to SRR. I had no idea that success would come so quickly with such a great owner like Margi. 
Soulmate Rabbit Rescue is a super wonderful rabbit rescue . Julie has that certain special something with rabbits and people that bring everything together in just the right way.

Yah! for SRR


----------



## Haley (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow what great news! I think we all need this :biggrin2:

Great work Maureen and Julie (and Margi). Shamrock and Emmalee look beautiful together!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 1, 2008)

angieluv's foster girl EmmaLee is on the FoxValleyHumaneSociety website; an RO alum from rescue to her forever home. Margi sent a quick update to Maureen and I on Friday. 

Check out the bunnies in the basket, pictured with Margi.  schnugglers Shamrock and EmmaLee (tiny, but they've made some front page publicity!)  

http://www.foxvalleypets.org/aboutfvha/?details=36&page=1349

>> angieluv :hug:


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeh they made it big time....

Ihaven't even had time to answer Margi ..


----------

